# Grizzly G0758?



## JPMacG (Apr 10, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about the new Grizzly G0758 mill?  I have searched but have found little mention of it.  Is it Grizzly's version of the Seig X3?  Good or bad opinions?  I'm considering it as an alternative to an Seig X2.  It is about the largest I can fit into my small basement workshop.


----------

